# great trip on the river today.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got out in my small boat this morning from the ramp at the public landing. Headed down river to my favorite spot. Shortly after getting poles in the water hooked in a fish. The Channel cat weighed in at 12 pound was 29 inches long. No more hits there so boated around for better than an hour trying to mark fish. Decided to fish a spot that I had marked fish before but never stopped to fish. Spent 45 minutes there . Boated 3 more channel cats. 2 weighed 10.8 pound each and the last fish of the day came in at 11.2 pounds. All four hit on cunks of cut skipjack. That was the best weight total I have ever had with my small boat. I was only on the water about 4 1/2 hours. :F 


[email protected]
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html 
Over700Bargings4YOU
www.bargins4tightbudgets.com


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job  get any pics?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I took 2 photos of each fish caught. I use a jury rig set up to take pictures of myself in the boat. The timer gives me 10 seconds to try to get the fish and me ready for the flash. Needless to say the catfish have different ideas about being still. That camera is regular film so have to wait until I use up the whole roll before I get them developed. I just got back a roll of fish I caught earlier this year and of how fishing is done for Skipjacks at Meldahl I will be building a web page at my cat fishing web site about the Meldahl trip starting today.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on a very good day!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice channels


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2005)

Any one have a map of the Ohio river I lounch at Eagle creek. so far I can not find any maps from odnr. can you help.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

hatton I suggest you check with the local public library. See if they have the navigation charts for the Ohio River. Then lok up the sections of the river youare interested in fishing. Go and make copies of those sectionsto keep at home. If the libray does not have it, check with the local bait shops to see if they have any books with maps. I think Wal-mart sell a book on Southern ohio fishing with a section on the Ohio River.
[email protected]
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com :F


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can buy navagition maps from ODNR for something like 12 dollars. You used to be able to download them from their website but they didn't want terrorists to get their hands on this valuable information. 

They are 11x17" and each cover abour 3-5 miles of the river.

Here is a link

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/nav/navcharts.htm


----------

